# Insurance gave me 2900 +



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I say + because they might give me a little for the tail gate when i get them pics.

In short:

Truck values at 5k. If i spend the 3k on http://centralmich.craigslist.org/pts/4292922898.html, the value will double, just over 10k.

some say buy parts make it nice, some say just add a light, some say F it and throw the money away on 3 grand worth of lottery tickets.

Either way, figure I will create a thread, since the conversation seems to be going further than (i got a check today), so im getting out of that thread so it can move on.

its hammer time


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1730461 said:


> You have to consider "practical life" of a vehicle. The condition that truck is in all the way around does not offer a logical reason to keep dumping money into it. Certainly not cosmetically!
> 
> If you can get $5k for it, what are you waiting for? Sell it and sell it now!


Its simple. I can put 3k (or less) into this vehicle, and have a vehicle worth 10 grand. If i sell the vehicle, i am now in the position of needing to buy a vehicle, and will not have 10 grand to buy a vehicle with.

also, there is a lean on it and i cant sell it anyway. still paying on the effing thing.

now, im not saying the ultimate best decision is to spend all 3 grand on it. I can get a new box, bumper and tail gate and call it good. but if i can happen to get a good deal on the one with a blown engine, it wont cost much more and i can get a heck of a lot more fixed on it. The instrument cluster alone is worth 600 bucks.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't pay 3 grand for that truck. Once you use the body parts its scrap. Maybe you can sell the trans for a few hundred. But with the block cracked it'll be a tough sell

The question is. Do you want to keep current truck or sell it


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you. Now offer that dude $1500 for the whole truck, take what you need or think you may need. Then let the scrap guy pat you a couple hundred to haul off.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

$2900! Go buy the wife and kid(s) a nice used car or even an SUV. From the way you talk about money hardships, your family needs that money more than your truck needs a bed. 

I thought maybe you got only several hundred or something. Bird, don't wast this chance to make a smart financial decision.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

kimber750;1730486 said:


> Thank you. Now offer that dude $1500 for the whole truck, take what you need or think you may need. Then let the scrap guy pat you a couple hundred to haul off.


If you simply can't resist pissing the money away, at least follow this.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes i do want to keep it. Its now the "family car". I'm paying on it, and as mentioned, I cant sell it anyway due to the lean. Even if i sold it, im just going to have to buy another one, which wont be in as good of shape.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Bird dont spend a lot on that dodge.It will never be worth ten grand unless you fill it with gold. Everybody hates dodges they dont have any resale value. I can see fixinrg the bed but I wouldnt spend more than five hundred for a bed and bumper, Just work the **** out of it. Its just a tool same as a shovel or a rake.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Banksy;1730492 said:


> If you simply can't resist pissing the money away, at least follow this.


The cat alone can be worth $100+ in scrap.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1730492 said:


> If you simply can't resist pissing the money away, at least follow this.


Thats the plan so far, buy this truck for cheap. Snag what I can, then scrap it.

But im still talking with wifey about it. decision is not final as of yet.

3 grand would get a decent suv.

Another thought also, this is my backup truck still. In fact, i'v used it more than my new ford. Next year I will also have enough work to pay a guy a wage to plow in it (ya know, so it can get banged up again).

So despite the fact that my wife will drive it primarily, there is still money to be made with it.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Banksy;1730491 said:


> $2900! Go buy the wife and kid(s) a nice used car or even an SUV. From the way you talk about money hardships, your family needs that money more than your truck needs a bed.
> 
> I thought maybe you got only several hundred or something. Bird, don't wast this chance to make a smart financial decision.


Listen to us this time . Go buy the wife a nice little car for her and the kid.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quigleysiding;1730498 said:


> Bird dont spend a lot on that dodge.It will never be worth ten grand unless you fill it with gold. Everybody hates dodges they dont have any resale value. I can see fixinrg the bed but I wouldnt spend more than five hundred for a bed and bumper, Just work the **** out of it. Its just a tool same as a shovel or a rake.


If i buy one that cheap, i might as well hammer this one out.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

quigleysiding;1730498 said:


> Bird dont spend a lot on that dodge.It will never be worth ten grand unless you fill it with gold. Everybody hates dodges they dont have any resale value. I can see fixinrg the bed but I wouldnt spend more than five hundred for a bed and bumper, Just work the **** out of it. Its just a tool same as a shovel or a rake.


Want to know something funny?

My 01 4wd "poor condition" dodge 2500 gas kbb at 12k

My 07 2ws 150 kbb at 5k in excellent condition

Same miles setup etc

Wtf lol


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can you afford the insurance on another vehicle?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1730511 said:


> Can you afford the insurance on another vehicle?


Well. if i were to do that, I would put this one in storage during the summer and put cheap storage coverage on it. Then the bed wouldn't matter. Heck, take the bed off, itl only be a plow truck then.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Offer that guy 500 for the bed if he dont take it just hammer your old one out till you find one cheep


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1730508 said:


> Want to know something funny?
> 
> My 01 4wd "poor condition" dodge 2500 gas kbb at 12k
> 
> ...


Same thing with that guy's truck and mine. bad condition 2x2 worth 3 grand, bad condition 4x4 worth 5 grand.

i'm talking with the wife, a better mileage family car would be nice. Heck, i could keep the dodge as my work truck and only sneak the ford out when i have a huge load.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just remember you will have insurance, maintenance and repairs on 3 vehicles, 4 if you keep the baby dodge. Any car for $3k will most likely need some minor work. I still suggest fixing the dodge and putting the rest in a rainy day fund.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1730532 said:


> Just remember you will have insurance, maintenance and repairs on 3 vehicles, 4 if you keep the baby dodge. Any car for $3k will most likely need some minor work. I still suggest fixing the dodge and putting the rest in a rainy day fund.


Thats what i'm kinda split on.

A few cheap parts to make it respectable, or a little more if i can get this guy's truck, make it like new again and worth keeping. and keeping a grand to help me get from winter to spring

or the other option.

Rip the box off, put the 3 grand away, then add a couple grand to it at tax time and get a car.

Ill see what kidn of price this guy is tryign to get, but other than that, maybe i can sleep on it for a few days


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

birddseedd;1730535 said:


> Thats what i'm kinda split on.
> 
> A few cheap parts to make it respectable, or a little more if i can get this guy's truck, make it like new again and worth keeping. and keeping a grand to help me get from winter to spring
> 
> ...


Yup take your time and think what would be best for you and the family.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I will admit, a Family Car, does sound better than a Family Truck.

I can put the ford in storage and not need commercial insurance (progressive will cover small trucks commercially without commercial insurance). I keep my backup truck. I have a truck with one of my own guys at a cheaper rate in the winter rather than an expensive sub. Sure would save gas driving out of town to church.

I did also want to build or get a dump for the truck too.

Great. now i'm not gonna be able to sleep.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Not having to pay commercial insurance on that ford in the summer would save me a lot of money.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1730527 said:


> Same thing with that guy's truck and mine. bad condition 2x2 worth 3 grand, bad condition 4x4 worth 5 grand.
> 
> i'm talking with the wife, a better mileage family car would be nice. Heck, i could keep the dodge as my work truck and only sneak the ford out when i have a huge load.


Cash flow problems is a common theme in you the majoeity of your post, yet your considering another vehicle to be used as a family car.........So you'll be paying taxes, licensing fee's, maintenance/upkeep rolleyes, and insurance on 3 vehicles when you struggle with the two you have to keep in working condition.

You've said numerous times you have the Dodge in hock for more than you can get for it in it's current condition, you've also said you've hocked some other equipment to buy the Ford. This scenario is not a place to be.
I'm with Banksy when it comes to banging out the bed, put a tail light in it 
and drive as is. Take the $2900.00 and refinance some loans to get your monthly payments down to a more manageable amount and you may even save a little on the rate your paying on that money. You can always pick up a bed for the truck later on.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1730549 said:


> Cash flow problems is a common theme in you post, yet your considering another vehicle to be used as a family car.........So you'll be paying taxes, licensing fee's, maintenance/upkeep rolleyes, and insurance on 3 vehicles when you struggle the two you have in working condition.
> 
> You've said numerous times you have the Dodge in hock for more than you can get for it in it's current condition, you've also said you've hocked some other equipment to buy the Ford. This scenario is not a place to be.
> I'm with Banksy when it comes to banging out the bed, put a tail light in it
> and drive as is. Take the $2900.00 and refinance some loans to get your monthly payments down to a more manageable amount and you may even save a little on the rate your paying on that money. You can always pick up a bed for the truck later on.


Well. If i get a car, ill actually save money on my cash flow, as i wont need commercial insurance. Storage insurance for the one not driven often is only 5 to 15 bucks a month. Progressive wants me to spend 350 a month on commercial insurance. So if i get a car in the spring, ill not only save 150 a month on insurance, but probably another 150 in gas.

Ill still have the ford for plowing and hauling occasionally, which is what i bought it for, only, i wont have to pay a grip in insurance for it.

I wouldn't need a bed, since i would build a flat bed with a dumper on it.

This route really would save me quite a bit cash flow wise.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1730549 said:


> *maintenance/upkeep rolleyes, and insurance on 3 vehicles*


In any case, It will only be for two, as one of them will go into storage. But, that would get me a 20+ mpg vehicle for all of my non work driving. Just going to church and back can cost me up to 100 bucks a month in this truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Now you're going to build a flatbed dump on the Dodge? Did I read that right?

I'd get rid of the Dodge somehow and work the F350. Buy a small 4 cylinder something for the family. Sell the mini-Ram to help get rid of the Dodge loan and go down to two decent vehicles. Your main plow truck and the family car are the same vehicle! That....is....silly!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1730562 said:


> Now you're going to build a flatbed dump on the Dodge? Did I read that right?
> 
> I'd get rid of the Dodge somehow and work the F350. Buy a small 4 cylinder something for the family. Sell the mini-Ram to help get rid of the Dodge loan and go down to two decent vehicles. Your main plow truck and the family car are the same vehicle! That....is....silly!


Yes, that is silly. Thats why I am working on changing that. That is what the ford was for. Then i found out they were going to force me onto commercial insurance with it. Not sure i can afford it now.

There are some real nice 4x4, 20+mpg, suv's out there for 4 grand.

But I do not want to get rid of the dodge, well, I cant get rid of it. It has a lean. But even so, It will be my backup truck in the winter. (or keep it plowing with an employee likely, it needs to still pay for itself) And likely my main truck in the summer.

Got a txt from that Guy. he says the truck does not have a title. I told him I was ok with that as I just want the parts. I offered 1500 and have not heard back.

Wife is looking at ford escapes. Obvious wouldn't happen till spring.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1730567 said:


> Yes, that is silly. Thats why I am working on changing that. That is what the ford was for. Then i found out they were going to force me onto commercial insurance with it. Not sure i can afford it now.
> 
> There are some real nice 4x4, 20+mpg, suv's out there for 4 grand.
> 
> ...


No title may be an issue when you go to scrap it. Unless the truck is cut in half. Ask what happened to the title. If there is a lien against it you could be asking for trouble.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1730569 said:


> No title may be an issue when you go to scrap it. Unless the truck is cut in half. Ask what happened to the title. If there is a lien against it you could be asking for trouble.


i can find out if he is willing to sell it. tho. should i be asking him to prove he owns it before buying parts?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

If their is not title to the truck don't walk away.

*RUN!*


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Offer him 500 for the bed and bumper


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1730571 said:


> i can find out if he is willing to sell it. tho. should i be asking him to prove he owns it before buying parts?


Not sure how it works there but here no title can be a huge problem. Now since you are only parting it the title is less important. They problem would be if it is not his truck. Ask what happened to title, ask to registration, if you do buy it get a bill of sale with his signature and DL#. Then hope a scrap yard is willing to accept the bill of sale so you don't have to waste time cutting the truck into pieces. Will all be a judgement call. If you feel comfortable making the deal, go for it. If any and I mean any red flags come up walk away. He should be more than willing to prove he is the owner.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I also need a cowl and hood. switch and instrument cluster. power steering hose, and fan. blower motor, and i think iv got a broken vacuum hose.

doors have dents, not a big deal.

and tail gate.

tires would be a bonus.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

birddseedd;1730578 said:


> I also need a cowl and hood. switch and instrument cluster. power steering hose, and fan. blower motor, and i think iv got a broken vacuum hose.
> 
> doors have dents, not a big deal.
> 
> ...


Why fix it then


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1730576 said:


> Not sure how it works there but here no title can be a huge problem. Now since you are only parting it the title is less important. They problem would be if it is not his truck. Ask what happened to title, ask to registration, if you do buy it get a bill of sale with his signature and DL#. Then hope a scrap yard is willing to accept the bill of sale so you don't have to waste time cutting the truck into pieces. Will all be a judgement call. If you feel comfortable making the deal, go for it. If any and I mean any red flags come up walk away. He should be more than willing to prove he is the owner.


Registration should prove ownership well enough. scrap yard im not sure about tho. will deff have to get a bill of sale.

if he responds and accepts the offer.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quigleysiding;1730580 said:


> Why fix it then


so it doesnt go to crap and be worthless and unable to pay for itself


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

He accepted the 1500. I havnt asked about ownership yet. gonna talk to wife before responding.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1730599 said:


> He accepted the 1500. I havnt asked about ownership yet. gonna talk to wife before responding.


Do nor forget about asking what to the title. How are going to get it home? Do you have a place to do the work? Do you have the tools? Easiest way to get a bed off is to torch the bolts then put new ones back in.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

My torch doesnt work. But now that i have a few dollars. I think its worth spending a few to get it going

know anything about fixing a torch?

Im thinkin of askin a buddy if i can keep it at his place while i get everything off it.

wife has been looking into it. 1500 to buy it, 500 back in scrap. easy to get a scrap title. and other stuff can be sold off of it. after that. im not really spending a whole heck of a lot. ill have a couple grand in the bank, and a truck that will much better represent my brand. heck. might even get my name on it this year.

I'm just going to get the vin and call the local sheriff. they can tell me if its stolen.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1730553 said:


> . Progressive wants me to spend 350 a month on commercial insurance. .


Wait a minute ? $350 a month / $4200 a year for Commercial AUTO ? ??????

ARE YOU SERIOUS ?

I live in NJ and we have the highest insurance rates in the country. I have 3 commercial vehicles, and all of them registered over 12K lbs. I pay a total of $3100 a year for commercial auto insurance. Commercial auto is not supposed to be affected by accidents and such.

Is your driving record that bad ? Is MI insurance rates based upon credit history, like it is here ?

You're getting robbed by that carrier, and it's time to look elsewhere.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Brotha you are in need of serious help. I would not buy that truck for anymore then 2pennies and a jaw breaker. Secondly its time to shop around for a new insurance company. Get the misses a little four banger to get around town in gas is only going to go up. The insurance will be less. Hammer out the dents on your truck. Make sure your insurance company is good with that. By no means is this my advice its just what I might do. Consult your local d.o.t. guide lines and insurance laws before making any decisions. In other words if **** goes south I don't want you looking for me. Lol.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there some way of having a person or organization(non profit mentoring or similar) take over Birds decision making? This intervention has no teeth! Like a financial commitment without the meds and straightjacket.I almost feel like we should all just chip in and solve his "present" problems.I still think the idea I presented in another thread is the key- a reality show based on birds life! I'd tune in, doing it know. All the best bird Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

OK. I don't get it. Why is my truck not worth putting 1000 or less into?

Even at the rate it will devalue, if I put this 1000 into it would mean selling it for an extra couple grand when I do.

Also there is a factor none had talked about.

Do I want a banged up truck representing my company? Would you hire a company who is driving a truck that does not look road worthy?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1730757 said:


> Some of y'all are masochists.


seriously - i can't believe the time and energy people put into bird's threads. you can almost understand it if its a new guy who does't know the situation. But it seems to always be the same people giving their advice over and over and over again - none of which bird ever takes. 
gluttons for punishment i guess.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

linckeil;1730791 said:


> seriously - i can't believe the time and energy people put into bird's threads. you can almost understand it if its a new guy who does't know the situation. But it seems to always be the same people giving their advice over and over and over again - none of which bird ever takes.
> gluttons for punishment i guess.....


No. I just don't take YOUR advice



quigleysiding;1730498 said:


> Bird dont spend a lot on that dodg.





kimber750;1730486 said:


> offer that dude $1500 for the whole truck.





birddseedd;1730599 said:


> He accepted the 1500.


I did take kimbers advice (and several others) even tho he said he wouldn't help me because I posted a pic of a rusted classic dodge


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

what did i miss?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

linckeil;1730791 said:


> seriously - i can't believe the time and energy people put into bird's threads. you can almost understand it if its a new guy who does't know the situation. But it seems to always be the same people giving their advice over and over and over again - none of which bird ever takes.
> gluttons for punishment i guess.....


I couldn't agree more with this post.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

OneBadDodge06;1733795 said:


> I couldn't agree more with this post.


No. I just don't take YOUR advice



> Originally Posted by quigleysiding View Post
> Bird dont spend a lot on that dodg.





> Originally Posted by kimber750 View Post
> offer that dude $1500 for the whole truck.





> Originally Posted by birddseedd View Post
> He accepted the 1500.


I did take kimbers advice (and several others) even tho he said he wouldn't help me because I posted a pic of a rusted classic dodge


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Replace broken tail lights so no tickets

Pound with hammer, sledge if necessary, pound until tail gate opens and closes

Live with it dented

You have a new truck and this old one, do not buy your wife a car or suv, let her keep using the new truck

Sit on this money better to have money behind you then buy another car when you still are in debt

Hold that money until you pay down the loan enough that so that $2,900 will be your last payment so you can pay the load early

That will improve your credit rating.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Still got that ocean front property in Nebraska id like to sell, I'll give you a great price on it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kg26;1734242 said:


> Still got that ocean front property in Nebraska id like to sell, I'll give you a great price on it.


It's being used for a Ice Fishing tournament this weekend, hope you got the memo........


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think we can wrap this thread/discussion up now

thanks:waving:


----------

